# Latitudes & Attitudes



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

Okay, I just found this today and I see the last post is about 4 years old, but is this show's seasons worth purchasing? I'm not looking to learn, but being landlocked (other than Lake Lanier) I am hungering for some sailing fun. To give you an idea of how desperate I am to see blue seas and sailboats, I recorded and rewatch 'Sailing Away' the kids TV show as well as watch 'Captain Ron' on a regular basis. Granted I could and will get some more serious sailing DVD's but for mindless enjoyment is this worth getting or is there something better?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Something better than Capt Ron? Dont be absurd!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you want to see the other side of the coin, then watch the movie "Dead Calm"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Just Do It*

but being landlocked (other than Lake Lanier) I am hungering for some sailing fun.

Yer not that far from Savannah, get on down there and pop a sail or two


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

*Looking for sailing fun*

check out a couple sailing clips I took recently.

Moe

Picasa Web Albums - Maurice - SailFishing

Picasa Web Albums - Maurice - SailingDay


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dang! Now that will produce a few sailing woodies! 
Gotta luv those Mainiacs!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SailingAlien said:


> Okay, I just found this today and I see the last post is about 4 years old, but is this show's seasons worth purchasing? I'm not looking to learn, but being landlocked (other than Lake Lanier) I am hungering for some sailing fun. To give you an idea of how desperate I am to see blue seas and sailboats, I recorded and rewatch 'Sailing Away' the kids TV show as well as watch 'Captain Ron' on a regular basis. Granted I could and will get some more serious sailing DVD's but for mindless enjoyment is this worth getting or is there something better?


Depends what you are after really. From what I have seen of it it's about level with Paris Hiltons acting ability but for some that may not be a negative. Basically fluff with an awful lot of advertorial. I subscribed to the online magazine for one year but couldn't think of any valid reason to renew. You can see some preview clips of the show on the website. (or you could last time I looked which is a while back now).

As to something better, it seems to me that other than racing footage, sailing on TV is a black hole. Anything about cruising is usually advertorial for various charter operators and is aimed at the sailing holiday maker rather than cruising as a life style.

(one of these days I guess I'd better watch that Capt Ron thing.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

(one of these days I guess I'd better watch that Capt Ron thing.)[/QUOTE]

It's an American thing, you wouldn't see the humor in it...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alien, where yat? Are you paying attention here?
I believe the bugger went to bed to dream about sailing the oceans...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

USCGRET1990 said:


> (one of these days I guess I'd better watch that Capt Ron thing.)


It's an American thing, you wouldn't see the humor in it...[/quote]

Hmmm, with Martin Short in it you might be right. He can be quite amusing but I find his constant histrionics somewhat irritating.

OTOH, some of my favourite humour is American. I only crap on your government. Your writers, musicians and comedians can be as good as anything produced anywhere although I do have to say that the Brits have the edge when it comes to comedy and drama. You lot have the edge musically but it's a tough call.

If I can find Capt Ron , I'll rent it.


----------



## dorourke (Aug 11, 2006)

I have two Captain Ron DVD's, don't ask, my wife still bugs me on that one. I enjoy the humor of Monty Python only they don't make them any more, or still, Benny Hill was fabulus but he is gone now. I Love the storie of Captain Ron and my favorite part of the movie is when they finally sail the boat. BTW, here most of us hard working phesants crap on our government, although we still love our country! God bless America! Here is a website all would like
SAIL TODAY TV SAILING TIPS


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dorourke said:


> I have two Captain Ron DVD's, don't ask, my wife still bugs me on that one. I enjoy the humor of Monty Python only they don't make them any more, or still, Benny Hill was fabulus but he is gone now. I Love the storie of Captain Ron and my favorite part of the movie is when they finally sail the boat. BTW, here most of us hard working phesants crap on our government, although we still love our country! God bless America! Here is a website all would like
> SAIL TODAY TV SAILING TIPS


Perfect example. Python were , in their time, doing the finest comedy on the planet and those wot went before them show British humour in it's best light (Goons, Cook/Moore, Frost ) but for me Benny Hill was as funny as a bad bout of constipation. The Marx Brothers were comedic geniuses as far as I'm concerned but how anyone ever found Bob Hope to be amusing is utterly beyond me. It ain't where you come from that matters to me , its whether or not your material works.

Today my favourite comedians come from New Zealand, Canada, USA, England and Ireland. Nothing to do with any of their nationalities.

Me, I love my country as well but if that miserable little ***** that runs this place was run over by a bus tomorrow not a tear would I shed.

(Oh to clarify, I didn't mean Rupert Murdoch even though he has as much say as any elected official, I meant the runt Howard.) (If you wish to spell runt with a c i have no objection  )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nothing beats captain ron. but try "the dove" and "joe versus the volcano"


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

tdw said:


> It's an American thing, you wouldn't see the humor in it...


Hmmm, with Martin Short in it you might be right. He can be quite amusing but I find his constant histrionics somewhat irritating.

OTOH, some of my favourite humour is American. I only crap on your government. Your writers, musicians and comedians can be as good as anything produced anywhere although I do have to say that the Brits have the edge when it comes to comedy and drama. You lot have the edge musically but it's a tough call.

If I can find Capt Ron , I'll rent it.[/QUOTE]

BTW Martin Short is Canadian, not American


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

GreatWhite said:


> Hmmm, with Martin Short in it you might be right. He can be quite amusing but I find his constant histrionics somewhat irritating.
> 
> OTOH, some of my favourite humour is American. I only crap on your government. Your writers, musicians and comedians can be as good as anything produced anywhere although I do have to say that the Brits have the edge when it comes to comedy and drama. You lot have the edge musically but it's a tough call.
> 
> If I can find Capt Ron , I'll rent it.


BTW Martin Short is Canadian, not American[/quote]

I didn't know that, but I wasn't dumping on Short because of his nationality, I simply find him irritating. OTOH isn't Canada part of America ? It's why I often refer to USAians to distinguish them from other Americans.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, Joe versus the Volcano should be a classic. It is one of the three Meg Ryan & Tom Hanks movies... My wife loved them all—Sleepless in Seattle, You've Got Mail and Joe Versus the Volcano.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hard to beat the full moon scene in Joe Versus The Volcano to me. Worth the movie, just for that.

_Currently at 32 15 21 N 80 44 40 W_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hum Along If You Wish*

Changes in latitudes, changes in attitudes, nothing remains quite the same...
Through all of the islands, and all of the highlands...
If we couldn't laugh, we would all go insane.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Alien, where yat? Are you paying attention here?
> I believe the bugger went to bed to dream about sailing the oceans...


Mentally or physically? 

Metro-Atlanta physically. Looking at a Hunter and O'Day '25 to sail around Lake Lanier right now (if my finances will hold up for a couple more weeks). Mentally, I left Margaritville this past weekend and am sailing to Kokamo. This Florida boy is just having too many withdrawal symptoms. I can't keep making wind noises and telling the wife to heave to.

One bright spot. Met a really nice couple this past weekend who took us for a sail on the Cape Dory 31. They spent most of the time giving sailing instructions to my wife who just lapped it up. She did great (with me at helm) until we put the railing in the water on a strong gust. She got a bit nervous and we had to back off the speed, but what a blast. After that is was oysters and beer. Couldn't have been a better day.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

USCGRET1990 said:


> If you want to see the other side of the coin, then watch the movie "Dead Calm"


Got that one too. Good movie. Master and Command (even if it is mostly computer graphics) is pretty good. Another one, Capt'n Dave, I think, is a British movie which really ain't that good.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Alien, where yat? Are you paying attention here?
> I believe the bugger went to bed to dream about sailing the oceans...


LOL. You don't know how true that is. Was reading an old (60's printing) book called Piloting and Navigation last night as bed time story.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We've talked about movies somewhere else but the "Riddle of the Sands" is my favourite sailing movie. Even though I'm not a huge O'Brien fan "Master and Commander" was very good and a special favourite of mine, available commercially, is a British TV Series of the 70s called the Onedin Line.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*L&a*

Yea, don't fork out the $80 for the TV show. I did and was very disapointed. There is hardly any sailing and the show is like something from the early 80's. Not to mention Bob Bitchin is a flippin wanker.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

But you need the "Carry On Gang" for a really laid back cruise through the British Isles.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alien, Snug Harbor folks on the lake there have some cheap deals often. My daughter lives in Marietta. We got some friends with a big house boat on the lake.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SailingAlien, your avatar is very cool! Where is that photo taken? You can try a few samples of our TV show as a "test sail". Just go to the website and click on Free Downloads, then TV Show Samples.

Lats and Atts Television

Yes, it's not for everyone (but then what is? Even some people don't like vanilla...), but for every flippin wanker like eskfreedom there are thousands of happy fans out there. Sorry, esk, but Bob is a friend of mine. He's a helluva good guy who has probably turned more people on to the cruising lifestyle in the last 10 years than anyone. And you know what, he never has a bad thing to say about anybody. Even the most annoying fans who corner him at boat shows he still talks to. Sorry, gotta defend your buddies, right?

Someone else wrote that there is a black hole out there for TV shows on sailing. Unfortunately true. Probably because it's expensive to produce and air a television series, especially when you want content from all over the world. We're currently working on the fourth season and we have sailing content from the Caribbean, Mediterranean, South Pacific, Red Sea, and Great Lakes.

Believe me, we're trying to improve every step of the way. One big problem is the economic state of sailing. I mean, even venerable Pacific Seacraft went bankrupt for Pete's sake! It's hard to find support - yes I mean advertising support - to pay for the dang thing. What keeps us going? Well, it's fun, for one. But for every negative comment, we get literally hundreds of positive ones. I've had more people walk up to me at boat shows and personally thank me for making the TV show, and that they don't miss an episode, etc. That is what definitely keeps us going.

And I know better than anyone we ain't making a PBS show!...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ratings most be very low, sounds like your trying to drum up business, rather then promote sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not at all. To drum up business we talk to companies in the business of sailing. On this forum, if someone has an interest in the TV show, I'll let them know about the free samples on our web site. That way, a person can make up their own mind.

People in the "business" of sailing have been complaining for years that the sailing market is in a slump and shrinking. Everyone wants to attract new people into sailing, to help grow the market (and to counteract the growth in stink potters!). And for years the problem has been that we've been "preaching to the choir". Meaning that we can write all we want about it in the magazines, but we're not reaching enough new people to turn them on to sailing in the first place - to the point they have enough interest to pick up a magazine. Even the "other" sailing magazines have taken notice that we've reached a whole new audience by being on TV. When you have someone from one of the competing media conglomerates walking up and thanking Bob for what he's doing in that regard, you know you're doing something good.

So, yes, we are trying to promote sailing. It's the lifestyle we love. Most of us involved live it everyday. And if we can get one person to go sailing rather than buy a fuel guzzling powerboat, well that's a good thing. Don't you agree?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Call me selfish if you like but I'm not convinced I want any more people to embrace the idea of cruising under sail. Too many of the buggers already.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tdw said:


> Call me selfish if you like but I'm not convinced I want any more people to embrace the idea of cruising under sail. Too many of the buggers already.


Nothing a gatling gun can't fix.  At least locally.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know what you mean. I just want to keep them from going to the dark side, Luke... By bringing them into the light of sailing, that is.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would imagine that the higher the gas price gets, the more folks that will consider sailing. Of course, there are alot of powerboaters that never leave the dock anyway.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

USCGRET1990 said:


> Alien, Snug Harbor folks on the lake there have some cheap deals often. My daughter lives in Marietta. We got some friends with a big house boat on the lake.


They do. Talked with Dan a couple weeks ago. Looked at a bunch of Catalina 25's with him. Planning on looking at a Hunter 25 through Snug Harbor this weekend. But fortunately the O'Day 25 is still for sale. If the Hunter doesn't 'wow' us, it'll probably be the O'Day. The Catalina's interior has just been too narrow for me to be comfortable. The molded table just takes up too much room.


----------

